
Java Goes Visual Basic: Jabaco - mikemoka
http://www.jabaco.org/
======
ryanpetrich
"Jabaco is completely object orientated"

That inspires confidence.

~~~
crpatino
No, it makes perfect sense, within context...

VB6 is not an object oriented language, but needs to play with Microsoft's
COM. So they added limited object support which enables subtypes through
contract declaration and fulfillment (aka. interfaces), but not inheritance.

The way I read this, it means that Jabaco would extend Visual Basic syntax to
support Java-style inheritance (single class, multiple interfaces).

